# Beretta 92a1 ammo capabilty



## Munday (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Im new on here if you cared lol, So I picked up my first gun a few months back my 92a1 and I've put about 200 rounds through it and I love it my question is since I've got it I'm not sure how hot I can go on my ammo I've had some people tell me to avoid +p but others say its fine, I want to run some hotter 124 and 147 +p but I don't want to blow the thing in half any info would be aprreciated thanks.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Firstly I'd look at your owners manual and see what it says on the subject, THEN go to the forums. 

Supposedly the ammo the military uses in it's M9's shoot a pretty hot load, and I know that we consider them to have a "15,000" round life expectancy. 

My advice for any firearm involving "hot loads" is if you carry it, practice with it, and if it's a hot round practice with it seldom, use a same bullet weight target practice load. No point in putting unnecessary wear and tear on your firearm AND your wallet when you are just putting holes on paper.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You can shoot +P loads thru your 92a1 w/o any problem or issue.


----------



## Munday (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the responses I appreciate them.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta advises extended use of +p ammo may lead to premature wear. I run a 14-15 pound spring in my twenty year old 92 and have shot plenty of +p and +p+ ammo with no ill effect. The 92a1 has the internal recoil buffer and in my mind is over engineered for the 9mm, so, shooting limited quantities of +p or +p+ ammo should be fine in my opinion, especially in the 92a1.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> Supposedly the ammo the military uses in it's M9's shoot a pretty hot load, and I know that we consider them to have a "15,000" round life expectancy.


• The average durability of Beretta M9 slides is over 35,000 rounds, the point at which U.S. Army testing ceases. 
• The average durability of M9 frames is over 30,000 rounds. The average durability of M9 locking blocks is 22,000 rounds.

I believe this is more like it, with the durability of M9's in the military going much further than what is stated.


----------

